# Scottish savoury potato scones



## Ishbel (Dec 15, 2004)

Someone asked me if I had a recipe for Tattie scones- this is my family recipe.

These are usually served as an item in a traditional Scots fried breakfast, served at leisure on Sunday mornings - but less popular nowadays, due to the high fat content of an 'Ulster Fry'....  8) 

POTATO SCONES (Tattie Scones) 

1 lb potatoes (very 'floury' textured ones work best) 
1.5 oz butter 
Salt/pepper to taste 
4 oz (approx) plain flour 

Boil potatoes in salted water, drain and mash with the butter until light and fluffy, adding salt/pepper to taste. 

Work in the flour. A word of caution, only add in enough to make a stiff dough - cannot be more precise as it depends on the moisture content of the potatoes used! 

Turn the mixture out onto a floured board, knead very lightly (don't handle the dough very much at all) and roll out into a square. Cut into triangles (the traditional shape) or use a 2 inch scone cutter. 

Lightly oil a traditional girdle (sort of like an old-fashioned griddle, made of iron) or a good, heavy based fryingpan. Cook the scones on a medium heat for about 5 mins a side, or until they are golden brown. 

These should be eaten hot, or spread with butter later if there are any left.


----------

